# Power Macintosh G3 with No Keyboard



## Aeuzent (Sep 4, 2004)

Ok I just got my hands on an old Power Macintosh G3 beige desktop (This kind) and it has no keyboard or mouse. Not only that but the plugs on the back don't conform to any known standards. I'm thinking I'd have to buy the original keyboard and mouse with the mystery plugs but I'd perfer to stick a usb card in a pci slot and work with a usb mouse and keyboard. Not being farmiliar with macs I don't know which way would be best but I do want the thing up and runing. Right now the system has Mac OS 9.1.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

the mystery plugs are adb(apple desk bus) ports, and the apple pro keyboards and apple mice with those plugs should be a dime a dozen anymore. but if you get a usb card that is mac compatible, then you should be able to get cheap usb microsoft keyboard and mouse to work.


----------

